# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] تحليل Swot

## الشاعر نور

ما هو تحليل  SWOT

   هو أسلوب تحليلي لمعرفة نقاط الضعف و القوة في الشركة أو المنظمة و معرفة الفرص و التهديدات التي تواجه الشركة.

  و هذا النظام يعتبر أفضل النظم لبناء استراتيجيات الأعمال ( خطط طويلة المدى و خطط قصيرة المدى) و خطط الأعمال للوصول إلى الأهداف المرجوة و لنجاح الشركة.

S	Strength          نقاط القوة
W	Weakness       نقاط الضعف
T	Threats            التهديدات
O	Opportunity     الفرص


و يتكون هذا الأسلوب من جزئين:

1)تحليل الوضع الداخلي (نقاط القوة والضعف): والذي يجب أن يقتصر على ما هو فعلاً من نقاط قوة وضعف وأن يبتعد التحليل عن التوقعات والاحتمالات.

2)تحليل البينة الخارجية (الفرص والتهديدات): والذي يأخذ بعين الاعتبار الوضع الفعلي حيث التهديدات الموجودة والفرص غير المستغلة من ناحية, كما يحلل التغيير المحتملة في كل منهما من ناحية أخرى.


* نقاط القـوة: أية إمكانيات داخلية ذاتية موجودة فعلاً تساعد على استغلال الفرص المتاحة والممكنة وعلى مكافحة التهديدات.
 مثال: 
أ. ما هو الشيء الذي نجيده؟
ب. كيف هي منافستنا؟
ج. ما هي مصادرنا؟ 

* نقاط الضعف: أية ظروف وعوامل نقص داخلية موجودة فعلاً تعيق من قدرة الشركة أو المنظمة على استغلال الفرص.
مثال: 
أ. ما هي سيئاتنا؟
ب. ما هو أكثر شيء يزعج الفئات   المستهدفة؟ 


* الفـــرص: أية ظروف أو اتجاهات خارجية ذات أثر إيجابي على الطلب على  المجال الذي تتميز به المنظمة.
مثال:

أ. ما هي التغيرات أو الظروف الخارجية التي ستساعدنا في تنفيذ البرنامج؟ 


* التهديــدات: أية ظروف أو اتجاهات خارجية تؤثر سلباً على الطلب على  المجال الذي تتميز به المجموعة والتي قد تقود في ظل غياب  الإجراءات المدروسة إلى خسارة المجموعة لموقعها.
مثال:
أ. ما هي الأشياء التي يعملها الناس ونحن لا نعملها؟
ب. ما هي التغيرات المستقبلية التي ستؤثر على شركتنا؟ 



* و يركز تحليل SWOT على الاجابة على الأسئلة التالية: 

1.ما هي أهدافك؟ أين نحن و أين نريد أن نكون مستقبلاً ؟
2.ما هي احتياجات الفئات المستهدفة؟
3.كيف يمكننا تمييز أنفسنا عن باقي الشركات ؟
4.كيف يمكننا تحفيز خدماتنا؟
5.كيف يمكننا تمييز ظروف النطاق الداخلي (القوى والضعف) من ظروف النطاق الخارجي (الفرص والتهديدات).

تحياتي لكم
أخوكم نور..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الله يفتح عليك

كنت أبحث عن موجز للتحليل منذ فترة.

شكرا جزيلا،
مع أرق تحياتي،
أيمن رشدي

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 90"]موضوع قيم ومعلومات مفيده 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع

اسمح لى ان اضيف جزء بسيط 

ان تحليل Swot  يمثل إطاراً تحليليا ضمن عملية التخطيط الاستراتيجي 

 نقاط القوة (S)
نقاط الضعف (W)
الفرص (O)
التهديدات (T). 

لكن هذا التحليل  ليس أول ولا آخر خطوة في عملية التحليل والتخطيط 
(هناك خطوات سابقة وخطوات لاحقة).

 وقبل البدء فى التحليل يجب مراعاة المتطلبات الضرورية قبل المباشرة باستعمال أسلوب SWOT 

 تحديد أهداف المنظمة والأدوار أو المهام التي تقوم بها بشكل واضح.
 تقييم الموارد الداخلية أو الذاتية.
 تحليل وفهم الظروف الخارجية ذات العلاقة بالمنظمة.

دمت بخير اخى الكريم 

وفى انتظارالمزيد من  موضوعاتك القيمة 




[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

